# Jar aus Eclipse exportieren



## AleWei (13. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe schon sehr viel gesucht, aber leider nichts gefunden.  :cry: 
Ich exportiere eine Anwendung als Jar-Datei ins Filesystem (aus Eclipse 3.1).
Im Filesystem starte ich diese und erhalte eine Fehlermeldung, dass die Main Klasse nicht gefunden wird.
Meine Main Klasse heisst _Kontakt_ und ist auch so in der Manifest hinterlegt. Die Klasse ist in keinem Package.
Später soll die Anwendung als _Java Web Start_ Anwendung laufen. Ich nutze einige externe Bibliotheken, welche ich nicht ansprchen kann. Mit dem Befehl _java -jar Kontakt.jar_ erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: ...

Mir ist klar, dass er eine externe jar nicht findet. Wie wird sowas hinterlegt? Wie wird das für den Java Web Start hinterlegt? In der jnlp Datei für den Java Webstart habe ich diese folgend aufgelistet:
<jar href="lib/libs.jar"/>

In dieser libs sind alle externe Jars enthalten, welche ich benötige. Oder muss ich jede einzelne Jar dort angeben? Dann habe ich aber das Problem, dass einige Jar schon signiert sind und die entsprechende Fehlermeldung im _Java Web Start_ erhalte.

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Gruß
AleWei


----------



## SlaterB (13. Jan 2006)

du hast also zwei Probleme, einmal mit der main, und einmal mit den Bibliotheken?
woher weißt du eigentlich von dem zweiten wenn das erste noch nicht mal klappt? 


----------

also ich hab keine Ahnung von Jars, aber eine Testklasse anlegen,


```
public class Test {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		System.out.println("Hello World");
	}
}
```

in Eclipse auf Export drücken, Main-Class aussuchen und auf der Konsole testen klappt bei mir ohne jedes Vorwissen,
bei dir nicht?

funktioniere der java-Befehl mit normalen einfachen Klassen oder gibts da schon Probleme?

wie sehen denn die Dateinen im jar aus? 
(am besten mal mit der obigen einfachen Test-Klasse testen!)

ungefähr so?:

```
MAIFEST-MF:
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Main-Class: Test

.classpath:
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<classpath>
	<classpathentry kind="src" path=""/>
	<classpathentry kind="con" path="org.eclipse.jdt.launching.JRE_CONTAINER"/>
	<classpathentry kind="output" path=""/>
</classpath>

.project:
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<projectDescription>
	<name>Test</name>
	<comment></comment>
	<projects>
	</projects>
	<buildSpec>
		<buildCommand>
			<name>org.eclipse.jdt.core.javabuilder</name>
			<arguments>
			</arguments>
		</buildCommand>
	</buildSpec>
	<natures>
		<nature>org.eclipse.jdt.core.javanature</nature>
	</natures>
</projectDescription>
```

---------------

zu dem anderen:
vielleicht hilft dir der erste Link bei google unter der Suche 'eclipse jar exportieren tutorial' weiter

http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/java-eclipse.htm#Export-als-jar

da steht ziemlich viel über andere Jars, vielleicht unnötig kompliziert, keine Ahnung


----------



## M.C.S. (14. Feb 2006)

Coole Sache, hat mir soeben geholfen. Besten Dank


----------



## thE_29 (14. Feb 2006)

Trotzdem verschoben


----------

